# New member



## TamaraThomas

Hi all...glad to see another pg forum. Im 5 weeks preg with my second child. my ds is 3 1/2 months old. See ya around


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Tamara, Welmcome!


----------



## Lauz_1601

Hi welcome to the forum! will be nice to have two close together, was the second planned? sorry Im a noesy cow!!!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

***waves*** hello


----------



## HB

Hi Tamara!

Welcome to BaB!!

Congrats on your new baby and your BFP!!!

xox


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey welcome to the forum 
sorry im blonde but wot will the age gap be


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

WOW that was fast work :wink: how cool!!

Wishing you a healthy & happy & pregnancy! xx


----------



## Wobbles

Hi TamaraThomas x

Wlcome to BabyAndBump & congratulations \:D/ Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy 

x


----------

